# 706z vs. van staal the great debate



## G-man (Mar 31, 2008)

im lookin for feed back on this. i am realy tryin to figure out is it realy worth saven the money and goin for the van staal or should i just hunt down a 706. which is the better reel?

vs200 vs. 706z


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

vs200


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

That brings up the another question??? What is more affordable for you to own? With that being said I have 4 van stalls and love them but I am also a lefty. I have two penn 707's. They are nice reels just like the 706's but the rotors ad gears are the same as the 706's so they are a little harder to fish with. The van stall reels are great reels just as the 706's are great reels. So is there a debate in my opinion the answer is no just get what you can afford cause in the long run money in the pocket will come in handy one day!!!!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

without a doubt, van staal is a better reel. but if you dont have the money for one a 706 will catch fish just as good


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

vans staalsis like having money on the bank if you know how to take care of m. You can always sell it and get your money back...like wise with a good 706z ...I liike the "infinitive antireverse VS puts out. 706s hassome play and it can cost ya a fish or two. so it all depeends how much money you want to invest. Also, for some reazon you can put a rigged 706z in the back of your truck with no worries, but Idoubt youll do the same with a VS...scratching, dinging aVS is a no no. Your perception of valuables changes dramatically when you own a VS ( im poor that's why)


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You could just buy 3 706zs for the price of one Van Staal! I probably owned one of the first Van Staals in our area because they sponsored our fishing team

when they were first getting started. I was amazed with the smoothness of the drag and themanual roller. With that being said, the 706z will do just about 

anything the VS will do and can last a very long time if taken care of. Of the Mitchell 302, Van Staal, and 706, I have more trouble putting the line back on the 

706 manual bailthan either of the other reels. If you have money to burn, then buy the VS.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

If you fish hard..Buy the Staal...I love the 706 and it will do the job better than almost anything..The parts though for a 706 are going to be hard to get and these reels are quickly disappearing..Get the Staal..


----------



## G-man (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah i was thinkin about buyin a van staal for myself for my birthday. and i have been talkin to alot of people about them and i dont realy think i have heard a single bad thing about them besides the price tag.


----------



## G-man (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah thanks dylanthat is true i love my 706 that i king fish with but like you said when it breaks parts are hard to come buy. and on that note the Vs200 will pritty much bea good size for cobia and king fishin right?


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *G-man (8/23/2009)* yeah thanks dylanthat is true i love my 706 that i king fish with but like you said when it breaks parts are hard to come buy. and on that note the Vs200 will pritty much bea good size for cobia and king fishin right?


YES perfect size! Some ppl on the pier thinks that the 250 is a little over kill for the pier..so yes your making the right decision!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had a vs200 for a year and a half now and I love it! Great cobia/king reel,and I also used it a lot for verticaljigging before I went conventional.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

van staals have had a few problems

i have seen the knob on the handle break off

if you take it apart with the kit be sure to put it back togother the right way other wise it will lock up and you will have to send it back

if you are serious about buying one try buy an older one if posible


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Van Stall is owned by Zebco

706 is old technology

get a Shimano stella


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *chad403 (8/23/2009)*Van Stall is owned by Zebco
> 
> 706 is old technology
> 
> get a Shimano stella


Stella is over rated, they are good reels but for the money I would buy a Staal anyday of the week.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

the great debate again, i don't think anyone can say which of the 2 are better, however one has been around over twice aslongas the other. the 706 has given way more fishers years of service than a vs.you can service it yourself with parts that are fairly easy to find. some say the vs can withstand more pressure than a 706, although the ones that say these things usually unnessarily lunk thier fish for what ever reason. with all of that being said i am going to go against my first statement and say dollar for dollar the 706 is the better of the 2.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

a vs is unnecassary money to spend.. a 706 will do just about anything a vs can do with a third of the price

i own 6 706s n have NEVER had a problem with any of em

i see it as owning a vs is more or less just trying to show off that u got a lil bit more money than others around u.. like big shinny rims on a car

now dont get me wrong, i like a vs 200 but its not not all that much better than a 706

oh n btw a 706 is so easy to service if u very basic knowlege of how a reel works


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it is very hard to get parts for a 706z nowadays... 

van staal all the way!!!


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

> *John B. (8/23/2009)*it is very hard to get parts for a 706z nowadays...
> 
> that is a crock, i can find any part you need most in less time than it will take you to box the vs...it's not a money thing with me. it is a justification thing..but parts are fairly easy to find if you know how.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (8/23/2009)*a vs is unnecassary money to spend.. a 706 will do just about anything a vs can do with a third of the price
> 
> i own 6 706s n have NEVER had a problem with any of em
> 
> ...


So you saying since I have a VS im trying to be flashy and show off, I like the reel cause I like the best, yes they are more exspensive but they are worth every dollar. Oh and you can service a VS from your house also, they sale do it yourslef kits.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

> *Splittine (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon89 (8/23/2009)*a vs is unnecassary money to spend.. a 706 will do just about anything a vs can do with a third of the price
> ...




lets say you drop the van stall and bend the rotor, is that a user repair and price you can repair it for? and you say it is better cause it is more expensive??? so a zeebaas is better than a vs cause it is more expensive...:banghead.

dollar for dollar the 706 is the best choice...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm sitting here thinking about how i feel.. i've owned both, caught fish on both and still don't think i can truly pick a side. i guess i might have to compare this to a cadillac vs. a kia. a caddy will get you from one point to another just like that kia will. but it costs like 4 times as much. the caddilac isn't necessarily "money wasted" because it is more comfortable, has a lot of options that you won't find in a kia. the cadillac will probably have more power, last longer, and be more comfortable to drive. but once again, costs more and that kia would get the done. and you could buy a few kias for less than the price of that caddy. so, dollar vs dollar, it's tough to say which is better. if i had the money, i'd buy a caddy. not because i want to show off how much coin i have, but because i'd enjoy those comforts. but, if i needed to get from point a to point b and could only afford a kia. i'd be glad that i could afford one that will get the job done.

the 706 is certainly a capable reel. in fact, it's almost unfair to compare it to a kia, but it was merely to try and draw a picture with other words... but yeah, the 706 is an awesome reel. i owned several a few years back. sold them all, and then regretted it. owned 4 van staals. sold them, regretted it. built my 706 collection back up, and they were stolen... now, i'm saving some cash to get a vs.. so having been on both sides, i still love both! if you can easily afford a vs and your wife, girlfriend, mommy, whomever won't be too upset, go for it. but if you want, you could find 2 706's in pristine condition and have 2 custom rods built for them for less than what that one reel would have cost.... so, ultimately, it's your call. and what you can afford is probably a better debate than the dollar for dollar comparrison of the 706 vs the van staal.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

better comparison, a hummer and a jeep wrangler...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (8/23/2009)*
> ...


They made more than one rotor, in factVS make them everyday if you dont believe me call Staal, 800-718-7335. Plus Van Staal customer service is far more superior to Penn.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

can you buy a rotor and install yourself, after all it is your reel... the answer is no. why avoid the question with dumb stuff...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

anyone figure out how to get all the sand out of the 706 to make it quit making that grinding sound??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*can you buy a rotor and install yourself, after all it is your reel... the answer is no. why avoid the question with dumb stuff...










Its ok, maybe someday someone will buy you a Staal and you will be able to fish with a big boy reel. All this is is a Chevy vs Ford thread. Everyone has their favorite reels to fish. VS and 706 are both good reels the VS is just on a higher level of craftsmanship and customer support. Im not dogging a 706 have fun with it and fish with it if thats what your so in love with, and ill fish with reels that dont have to be spray painted.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (8/23/2009)*anyone figure out how to get all the sand out of the 706 to make it quit making that grinding sound??


there is no sand in it, the roller bearing growls on most 706's but there is nothing wrong with it. i will trade a quite one for a noisy one anytime...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

706z cause all the crap you catch on em is really not that critical.they hold as much line as the staal and still do the same work.Now if your going after yellowfin or whites i think i would take the staal but i assume this reel is for catching green meat at the pier so the 706 will work just fine.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (8/23/2009)*anyone figure out how to get all the sand out of the 706 to make it quit making that grinding sound??
> ...




oh well it sure does sound like it...becasue every reel i had that made sounds like that didnt last to long after that...i have used both and i like the smoothness of a VS nice smooth drag and a retrieve


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Splittine (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*can you buy a rotor and install yourself, after all it is your reel... the answer is no. why avoid the question with dumb stuff...
> ...




a big boy reel would be an avet 80W or tiagra 120electric but hardly a crap ass spinning reel.i hate penn reels but personally would probably take 3 706 over a staal.they are penns best reel ever built and pretty hard to break after years of use.i have owned alot of staals and they are not really cracked up to be all that.i had one that the cup shaft bent and had to send back.had another ones manual roller broke off.the screw broke.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (8/23/2009)*
> ...


Big boys dont need electric reels. And those reels are in a completly different catagory, kinda like comparing a Bay Boat to a Sportfisher.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Splittine (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (8/23/2009)*
> ...




right and that bay boat would not be considered a big boy type of rig.catching specks and soapfish putting around in half foot seas is hardly bobbing in 5 footers chasing blues and tuna.glad we could clear this up.the cost of the reel does not give it some kind of significant importance.its a spinning reel.ooooooh aaaaaah .....BURP


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

powder coat, not spray paint. if you can not win an argument you get personal, 17 706's--i think i can afford a vs. my question one more time. can you purchase a rotor from vs and install yourself and fix your own reel. we can agree to disagree but why is it a better reel dollar for dollar.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Your right Will, I guessthere aint no reason to argue with ignorance, Imgoing to go do something else but sit on here and argue, have a nice night.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*powder coat, not spray paint. if you can not win an argument you get personal, 17 706's--i think i can afford a vs. my question one more time. can you purchase a rotor from vs and install yourself and fix your own reel. we can agree to disagree but why is it a better reel dollar for dollar.


THEY THINK EVERYTHING IS SPRAY PAINTEDthe paint job is corny to me.its a penn 706.be like putting a custom paint job on a radio flyer.its still gonna be a wagon with 4 wheels but to each there own.this whole thread is gay.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Penn 706 is easy to get parts for if you actually search for them, but after the price, it's not feasable... they break pretty often, trust me, I see them all the time at the shop.... and in terms of line, they hold about 65% of the line that a 250staal holds... 



Vs is a better reel for the money.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Splittine (8/23/2009)*Your right Will, I guessthere aint no reason to argue with ignorance, Imgoing to go do something else but sit on here and argue, have a nice night.




maybe you can go jump in the skiff with your big boy reels and battle the 1 mile ride across the rough bay and go catch some lunker baby food (trout) with that 800 dollar big boy setup lol.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *John B. (8/23/2009)*Penn 706 is easy to get parts for if you actually search for them, but after the price, it's not feasable... they break pretty often, trust me, I see them all the time at the shop.... and in terms of line, they hold about 65% of the line that a 250staal holds...
> 
> 
> 
> Vs is a better reel for the money.




they have the same internal parts the 704z has exept the manual.65 percent is far from accurate.i have spooled them both and its more like 80 but who cares,more line equals more weight and that much line on a spinner is unnecessary unless you are popping for tuna.


----------



## stvtackett (Oct 12, 2008)

> *Splittine (8/23/2009)*Your right Will, I guessthere aint no reason to argue with ignorance, Imgoing to go do something else but sit on here and argue, have a nice night.


he will suck and blow on a debate to save friendships as he may fish with you next trip, but he got 2 706's from me and probably got a vs instead.you have a nice day splittail....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (8/23/2009)*Your right Will, I guessthere aint no reason to argue with ignorance, Imgoing to go do something else but sit on here and argue, have a nice night.
> ...


Who got a 706 from you I know you aint talking about me. And I dont have to kiss ass on here to go fishing, I think you are thinking about someone else. You fish on your pier and Ill stay on the boat.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (8/23/2009)*Your right Will, I guessthere aint no reason to argue with ignorance, Imgoing to go do something else but sit on here and argue, have a nice night.
> ...


me ,chase and jason always go round and round in debates.no big deal there.i dont think him or jason would fish with me anyway.

Is that the same chase that fished the pier years ago and had a sister and mom that would come drop him off.He was a kid back than but seemed like a good fisherman.he always stood on a stool.he had blonde hair also i think.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*
> ...


Nope that aint me, ive been on the pier one time in my life. We are just one big happy disfuntional family on here.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (8/23/2009)*Your right Will, I guessthere aint no reason to argue with ignorance, Imgoing to go do something else but sit on here and argue, have a nice night.
> ...


is there anyway you can remove that signatire.looking at that jacked up spinning reel everytime i read this thread or your post is annoying.replace the costa sticker with some titties or something but damn dude.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*
> ...










Com'on Will thats a custom 706 made by Costa only made one, they gave it away with the only pair of white glasses they sold.


----------



## G-man (Mar 31, 2008)

wow yeah should have thought about the ford vs. chevy thing when i wrote the 706 vs. van staal "fords better". but yeah i love penn reels i have plenty of them.and i do see what yall mean by personal choice i mean hell i have seen people on the pier catch big kings on dirt cheap reels and rods.

but i think ima try somethin new and go with the van staal.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifished witha 706z when i was younger and still use one from time to time but i have upgraded tousing van staals. I now own 5 of them in various sizes. I personally think the Van Staal is a better reel overall,they are built betterand have better parts. They look a lot better also.

btw..a Van Staal 200 holds the same amount of line as a 706 but is way lighter..the 250 holds way more line for a reel the same size as a 706.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Does not matter which reel you use if you don't have any skills to go with it. The better fisherman do fine with 706s and don't need the "look what I got" VS.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/24/2009)*Does not matter which reel you use if you don't have any skills to go with it. The better fisherman do fine with 706s and don't need the "look what I got" VS.


touche, 

but i'd rather spend my time fishing, rather than replacing parts on a 706.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/24/2009)*Does not matter which reel you use if you don't have any skills to go with it. The better fisherman do fine with 706s *and don't need the "look what I got" VS.*




So i take it people with VS are arrogant and have no skills?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I owned and used both.

VS = better performance, easier linepick up.

706Z =much cheaper, no sendoff maintenance required, easy to work on.

Buy both.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

> *gator7_5 (8/24/2009)*
> 
> Buy both.




:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i just want to put this picture up so i can have a picture similar to stvstackett--


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *John B. (8/24/2009)*i just want to put this picture up so i can have a picture similar to stvstackett--


:moon:moon HAHAHA!

He hasn't hooked anything LARGE yet.. I'm guessing..?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Gotta love split grip pier rods in rod holders.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sam Roberts (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (8/24/2009)*i just want to put this picture up so i can have a picture similar to stvstackett--
> ...


we took this pic a few weeks ago when we were down at crooked island pass catching tarpon...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/24/2009)*Gotta love split grip pier rods in rod holders.


don't be a hater.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *stvtackett (8/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (8/23/2009)*anyone figure out how to get all the sand out of the 706 to make it quit making that grinding sound??
> ...


im with ya on that.. ill trade a quiet 1 for a noisy 1 any day

the louder the better, u cant beat the sound it makes wen a 40 lb king starts screamin


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you can't beat the sound it makes when the main gear strips out either...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *John B. (8/24/2009)*you can't beat the sound it makes when the main gear strips out either...




thats from guys reeling up 12 lb kings and big ass spanish with power pro.a VS will do the same thing especially bending the spool shaft.I HAVE DONE IT.



also the rollers ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO SOUND LIKE THAT Whoever told you that is an idiot.there roller bearings in there and i never heard of a bearing that was supposed to sound like that.Put grease or oil in there.Let me see you not put grease in your axles on your car.Can see someone rolling down the road with loud ass bearings saying Yo man My 706 sounds like that.That shit is normal.Just cause everyone on the pier says its so doesn't make it so.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *John B. (8/24/2009)*you can't beat the sound it makes when the main gear strips out either...


ive never had a problem with ANYTHING with my 706s.. its called maintenance


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (8/24/2009)*you can't beat the sound it makes when the main gear strips out either...
> ...


i regularly oil my rollers n they still sound like that


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *BigBrandon89 (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (8/24/2009)*
> ...


Where do you normally fish?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i fish off my buddys boat n on the navy base


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

take your roller apart and put grease and 5 drops of oil and it will sound brand new


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *kingling (8/24/2009)*take your roller apart and put grease and 5 drops of oil and it will sound brand new


theyve sounds like this for years n never had a problem. they will spin forever


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally I think there both junk! Dinosaur 706s and the entirely overpriced ZebStalls just ain't worth it for the everyday or occasional fisherman. Yall don't fire any arrows at me for my opinion,I got plenty to fire back but Fin-Nor has come a long way in the spinning reel world and are hard core,not overpriced and can take a beating! Go head,fire away cause I'm wearing BS repellant or did I just spill my beer on my lap. :doh


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if people quit fishing with Penn, than every reel repair man in the country would go out of business.

that's all i'm gonna say.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

damn wish i would have used something other than 706z in the 70 and 80 s would have caught more fish


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> thats from guys reeling up 12 lb kings and big ass spanish with power pro.a VS will do the same thing especially bending the spool shaft.I HAVE DONE IT.
> 
> also the rollers ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO SOUND LIKE THAT Whoever told you that is an idiot.there roller bearings in there and i never heard of a bearing that was supposed to sound like that.Put grease or oil in there.Let me see you not put grease in your axles on your car.Can see someone rolling down the road with loud ass bearings saying Yo man My 706 sounds like that.That shit is normal.Just cause everyone on the pier says its so doesn't make it so.


so youre saying that you bent the main shaft on a vs catching 12lb kings

yet people can catch 80lb ling and not even mess the real up

will im sorry but eveything you say in one thread will be completly contridicted in something else you say in another thread

i can remeber quite a few time when all you did was talk crap about 706's and now your saying they are better then van staals. it dosent make any sense 

atleast we can agree that you need to put grease in your roller if you dont want it to expload


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *atlast740 (8/24/2009)*damn wish i would have used something other than 706z in the 70 and 80 s would have caught more fish




You'll learn Frank and still a young man. Gotta start somewhere! How ya been man?


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

not to bad dan one day at a time


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *kingling (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > thats from guys reeling up 12 lb kings and big ass spanish with power pro.a VS will do the same thing especially bending the spool shaft.I HAVE DONE IT.
> ...




not even gonna argue with you man.no where on this forum will you find i said anything bad about 706.van staals are over priced spinning reels and thats my opinion.its a spinning reel and thats it.go back to the beginning and read man.

and no a 12 lb kind did not bend the shaft it was locking the drag anxd reeling the fish up without a gaff like so many people do.you need to pay attention.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

is it too late to have all of my posts on this thread deleted????


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> ive never had a problem with ANYTHING with my 706s.. its called maintenance


no either you dont get to fish very much[what im guessing] or you dont catch very many fish 

706's arent as bad as 302 about breaking but they do break and if you fish alot it will happen it is just a matter of time


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> not even gonna argue with you man.no where on this forum will you find i said anything bad about 706.van staals are over priced spinning reels and thats my opinion.its a spinning reel and thats it.go back to the beginning and read man.
> and no a 12 lb kind did not bend the shaft it was locking the drag anxd reeling the fish up without a gaff like so many people do.you need to pay attention.


your so full of crap and you dont even recongnize it

you have bashed 706s in other thread like there was no tomorrow

and if van staals are over priced spinning reels the why the hell did you have 2 of them

yousay one thing then later you say something that is complete 180 of what you first stated


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *kingling (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > not even gonna argue with you man.no where on this forum will you find i said anything bad about 706.van staals are over priced spinning reels and thats my opinion.its a spinning reel and thats it.go back to the beginning and read man.
> ...


your a dumbass.straight up.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

you know im right and you cant say anything else besidesim a dumbass

therefor your a dumbass


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *kingling (8/24/2009)*
> ...


.

*Irony, by definition. *


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn, I have a Van Stall 250G I was going to try and sell. I think I'll just throw it in the trash now


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I fish a Mitchell 403(Lefty)..Anyone want some of me?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bubba (8/24/2009)*Damn, I have a Van Stall 250G I was going to try and sell. I think I'll just throw it in the trash now


i'll take it off your hands.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Garbo (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (8/24/2009)*
> ...




LOL i see your back.Just could not help yourself to the point of sticking a little jab in there where you felt the need to fit.Hopefuly i didnt offend you to the point of you leaving again.I knew you would be back.go ask some more dumbass questions.



and Ben you dont have a clue.Your just a punk kid that just started fishing enough years ago to count on my left hand.I never once said anything bad about the 706 .If you read my other post i despise the conventional penns and internationals.You dont know crap about me douche nugget so stop pretending like your some kind of important figure in my life that you actually know WTF i do and know.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

If I was right handed Id have both..No doubt..Id buy the Staal now because im lefty but cant afford it..But like Will and I said..If your going to be fishing hard or offshore..Get the Staal.. I caught a sailfish in the pass with a 706 and Tyler caught one bigger than mine at the bridge rubble with a Staal...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I knew the Pier Willys would come out in full force on this dumbass thread.Especially the ones that think the world of fishing revolves around a dead cigar minnow,some seven strand and a ZebStaal.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/24/2009)*I knew the Pier Willys would come out in full force on this dumbass thread.Especially the ones that think the world of fishing revolves around a dead cigar minnow,some seven strand and a ZebStaal.


Will ..be nice...dont we have to take them on a bottom fishing trip? oke


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

no offense meant will,.... just can't resist.

enjoy.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> and Ben you dont have a clue.Your just a punk kid that just started fishing enough years ago to count on my left hand.I never once said anything bad about the 706 .If you read my other post i despise the conventional penns and internationals.You dont know crap about me douche nugget so stop pretending like your some kind of important figure in my life that you actually know WTF i do and know.


im not going to argue with a moron


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *John B. (8/24/2009)*no offense meant will,.... just can't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you never offend me.its been how long now with this crap.Its all crap opinions when it really comes down to it.



and steven that ben kid dont even fit in the pier rat category yet.If a pier rat had a pet rat and the pet rat had a pet.that would be ben.I would put him on to clean the shitter and be a deck monkey to go out on the bow and to flyline garbage fish to watch him get excited like some kirk cone short bus reject.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (8/24/2009)*[hrben kid dont even fit in the pier rat category yet.If a pier rat had a pet rat and the pet rat had a pet.that would be ben.I....


i don't care who ya are, that's funny!!!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *kingling (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > and Ben you dont have a clue.Your just a punk kid that just started fishing enough years ago to count on my left hand.I never once said anything bad about the 706 .If you read my other post i despise the conventional penns and internationals.You dont know crap about me douche nugget so stop pretending like your some kind of important figure in my life that you actually know WTF i do and know.
> ...


I thought we went over arguing with yourself in the mirror in the last group session.Glad to see its takin affect.Now pull your skirt back down and stop touching yourself.



And how can you PM me and not know what a Pier willy is.Anyone that has fished that crap hole long enough knows what a willy is.Its like slang for griz or grizwald.I guess you dont know that is either.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Will, you took that kind of far..Ben is a good kid and a good fishermen..I would fish next to him any day of the week..Even at his young age hes in the top percentage of fishermen out there..Hell I think hes hooked/caught more Tarpon then anyone this year.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Also the whole Griswald thing is copyrighted...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Dylan (8/24/2009)*Will, you took that kind of far..Ben is a good kid and a good fishermen..I would fish next to him any day of the week..Even at his young age hes in the top percentage of fishermen out there..Hell I think hes hooked/caught more Tarpon then anyone this year.


With a pier pass and someone that sleeps in a tent on the T he should hold the record for everything.I dont see taking anything far.He needs to not tell lies and get all his facts straight.i have never bad mouthed a 706 and even posted pictures of me fishing with one.I just hate every other reel penn makes.I personally like both the reels i just think they are priced ridiculous for a spinning reel.No matter what the line still rolls on the spool at a 90 degree angle so its effectiveness for the kinda fishing i prefer is not worth that ridiculous price.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I knew I should of got a picture of you fishing with those reels the other day..oke


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

the one that locked up was a k mart reel.it was like 40 years old and was k mart brand.i dont give a shit.ill fish with a rental rod for that crap.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Not that one..That one did lock up though..The other one


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *kingling (8/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > ive never had a problem with ANYTHING with my 706s.. its called maintenance
> ...


wait.. me not fish much? i fish on the navy base every evening n pull grouper damn near every day

just because my daddy cant afford to buy me a annual pass on the pier doesnt mean i dont fish much.. i actually have a life n work for a living to support me n my family

i love fishing just as much as any other member but i have obligations that come before recreation.. i used to fish every weekend but there got to be too many of yall lil douches out there that think yall r better than everybody else that doesnt get to fish everyday so i said f%@$ yall n fish sumwhere else


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *BigBrandon89 (8/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *kingling (8/24/2009)*
> ...




probably the best decision you ever made.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

*I'm a boat fisherman and I'm better than Team Recess i just don't go as often! :moon*


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

id like to see u out there with me n try to pull a grouper outa that hole

n will since when do u fish the pier?

plz dont get a buttache from havin to do all this thinkin


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *BigBrandon89 (8/25/2009)*id like to see u out there with me n try to pull a grouper outa that hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fish it from time to time.Mostly to remind myself why i spend so much money on my boat.every time i walk off that chum churn with pilings i tell my self ill never go back but stupidity gets the best of me after a few months so i feel the need to put myself thru it.What good would grilled yellowfin and crab legs be if you never had to eat a Lips and Ass(bologna) sandwich from time time.See what im saying.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

its not worth it to me.. if i wana kill fish ill troll a ribbonfish instead of dealing with all the damn tourists n b.s. that comes with fishing there


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Y'all judge too much.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i fished the pier for years n its changed too much to pay that kinda money to deal with the childish people


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (8/25/2009)*i fished the pier for years n its changed too much to pay that kinda money to deal with the childish people


*that i do agree on...but i know one thing tho, kingling sure can pull some flounders out of some stump holes..maybe a few years he will be able to handle a grouper he's a little young and small.*


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> wait.. me not fish much? i fish on the navy base every evening n pull grouper damn near every day
> 
> just because my daddy cant afford to buy me a annual pass on the pier doesnt mean i dont fish much.. i actually have a life n work for a living to support me n my family
> 
> i love fishing just as much as any other member but i have obligations that come before recreation.. i used to fish every weekend but there got to be too many of yall lil douches out there that think yall r better than everybody else that doesnt get to fish everyday so i said f%@$ yall n fish sumwhere else


all the rods i have are mine.ive worked and gotten the money to pay for everyone of them.my dad hasnt bought me a pier pass yet so quit acting like im some snob kid from gulf breeze who parents bought everything for them.

mostly everyone on this forum acts like every person under the age of 18 that fishes on the pier is rich and their parents have bought everything for them. if you think that way take me out of that catagory because that isnt how it is for me


----------



## Mackerel mauler (Sep 22, 2013)

I know this is old, but who cares about "i like staal' or ' i like 706" they're both great just fish and quit crying!


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

No one mentioned Penn is back making the 706Z, by popular demand. I asked for one for my birthday and my wonderful family obliged. I love it as I did older ones I had had for years. I used to have two 706Z that banged around in the trunk of my car for years and gave me fine service, but eventually were worn out. 

For value I lean towards the 706Z, but if I win the lottery I will buy van Staals.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

this is funny. i read all 11 pages dont get the fights but all the z series and early ss penn reels are bullet proof yes they break but but i have never seen a fish do more than $25 and its a quick fix. van stall are nice reels and seem to be modeled after mitchel 302s may i add the best reel that size ever made when it works but main gear anti reverse spools they have issues. vs has a better manual for jig fishing cobia than 706 and are seposed to never breakdown but fish them hard and they will maybe in 3 years maybe in 50 hard to say now but i wont spend the money on 1 if u have 700 + to spend on a reel try the vs. i just never have that money and if i did i would go for 3 706 and a used 302


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

A Penn with a good drag will catch any fish a Van Stall will, and a hell of a lot cheaper. 
I fished with old Mitchell 302 and 402's for years handed down from dad before I could afford a Penn. 
Its a status thing in my opinion. A good running Chevrolet will get you from point A to point B just as good as a Cadillac will. :whistling:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I like both reels. I'm fishing this season Penn 706z, Van Staal 250S and the Mitchell 498. I have not yet hooked a fish with 498, so I will let you know how that works out. Now as for the 706 it's made back in 1993 , but brand new. I just put 20lb PP on it from Outcast for the first time. Not even a scratch on it. All the reels are very good as long as you take care of your tackle , it should take care of you.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

